# Daiwa Tournament Ballistic 40-405



## Bigebusa (Oct 7, 2018)

DAIWA TOURNAMENT BALLISTIC SURF ROD TNBA40-405G

Rod is new with tags. 

This is for the rod only.

Located in Germantown, MD 20876.

Will not ship. Must be picked up.

$320


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Is this a blank for a complete rod?


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll take it - I'm in germantown. I can pick up tonight, send me your contact info and we can work it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Bigebusa (Oct 7, 2018)

Sold


----------

